# bluttropfen als gif



## maxcom (24. November 2004)

Wie kann ich dieses Bild machen:






in Photoshop?


----------



## pixelschlampedelux (24. November 2004)

Hallo,

in Photoshop sicher nicht, aber in dessen Hilfsprogramm ImageReady... Wenn´s Dir zur Verfügung steht, meld Dich dann kommt Hilfe

Gruß aus D`dorf


----------



## Consti (24. November 2004)

> Wenn´s Dir zur Verfügung steht, meld Dich dann kommt Hilfe


Falls du Photoshop hast (und davon geh ich aus), dann hast due auch ImageReady!


----------

